# Busdriver



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (15. Januar 2010)

Ja, der gute Busdriver. Ich kenn ihn von seinem Part auf Wunder Bars mit Taktloss und bin begeistert von seinem Stil, passt einfach gut mit Takti zusammen, trotz der Sprachunterschiede. Was haltet ihr von ihm?


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Januar 2010)

wenig bis gar nichts aber ich tendiere inzwischen zu "überhaupt gar nichts"


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (15. Januar 2010)

Wieso denn? Ist doch mal was anderes, so wie Takti, aber anders anders. Ich mag Leute, die nicht irgendwas machen, was schon alle machen um Geld zu verdienen, sondern Leute, die sich mal was trauen und neue Musik machen.


----------



## LordofDemons (15. Januar 2010)

klar takti und der andere machen das unentgeldlich die machen das aus spaß an der freude und betteln dann anschließen damit se geld kriegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (15. Januar 2010)

Unentgeldlich nicht, aber wenn Takti seinen Stil ändern würde, würde er deutlich mehr Geld verdienen. Ich denke, er hat einfach Spaß an seiner Musik. Aber hier geht´s nicht um Takti sondern um Busdriver.


----------



## EspCap (15. Januar 2010)

> passt einfach gut mit Takti zusammen


Da war ich mir eigentlich schon recht sicher dass ich ihn nicht mag. Nachdem ich mir Wunder Bars angehört hat erst Recht.... das kann ich mir gar nicht bis zum Ende anhören....


----------



## Ykon (15. Januar 2010)

Habs mir mal bei youtube angehört, bevor ich ihn in die Schublade stecke. Jetzt nehme ich wohl doch noch ne Schublade drunter. Wirklich totaler Mist.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (15. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Da war ich mir eigentlich schon recht sicher dass ich ihn nicht mag. Nachdem ich mir Wunder Bars angehört hat erst Recht.... das kann ich mir gar nicht bis zum Ende anhören....



Dann hör dir dochmal ein Sololied von ihm an.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (15. Januar 2010)

Woran macht ihr eigentlich fest, dass er so schlecht ist?


----------



## EspCap (15. Januar 2010)

Daran dass es uns nicht gefällt? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (15. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Woran macht ihr eigentlich fest, dass er so schlecht ist?



Stimme, Flow und Text.

Ich selbst höre selber viel Hip Hop, zwar keinen Deutschen, aber immerhin rappt er ja auch auf Englisch.
Und leider kann ich mich deshalb nicht mit dem "Ich bin cool, weil ich sinnlos und vulgär bin"-rap nicht anfreunden. Und das ist leider wohl 99%, was den Deutschen Hip Hop UNderground ausmacht.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (15. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Stimme, Flow und Text.
> 
> Ich selbst höre selber viel Hip Hop, zwar keinen Deutschen, aber immerhin rappt er ja auch auf Englisch.
> Und leider kann ich mich deshalb nicht mit dem "Ich bin cool, weil ich sinnlos und vulgär bin"-rap nicht anfreunden. Und das ist leider wohl 99%, was den Deutschen Hip Hop UNderground ausmacht.



Ich würde wohl sagen, dass gerade die Genialität und Qualität den deutschen Underground ausmacht. Es gibt keinen bekannten Deutschen Rapper, der da ran kommt. Aber wie kommst du von Busdriver auf deutschen Underground?



EspCap schrieb:


> Daran dass es uns nicht gefällt?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das macht einen Künstler aber nicht schlecht.


----------



## Ykon (15. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Ich würde wohl sagen, dass gerade die Genialität und Qualität den deutschen Underground ausmacht.



Dann bist du meiner Meinung nach auch nur leider einer der Fanboys, die bei dem Wort Vagina grinsen müssen. Was meinst du welche Altersgruppe sich ersnthaft mit deutschen Underground befasst und ihn gut findet? Ich schätze das Durchschnittsalter auf nicht über 17 Jahren ein.



Der schrieb:


> Aber wie kommst du von Busdriver auf deutschen Underground?



Busdriver macht einen Track mit "Takti". Du hast es doch selber angesprochen? Ich wurde Taktloss mal als Underground bezeichnen.


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (15. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Dann bist du meiner Meinung nach auch nur leider einer der Fanboys, die bei dem Wort Vagina grinsen müssen. Was meinst du welche Altersgruppe sich ersnthaft mit deutschen Underground befasst und ihn gut findet? Ich schätze das Durchschnittsalter auf nicht über 17 Jahren ein.
> 
> 
> 
> Busdriver macht einen Track mit "Takti". Du hast es doch selber angesprochen? Ich wurde Taktloss mal als Underground bezeichnen.


Mir gings aber nicht um den Track mit Takti, ich hab nur gesagt, dass ich ihn davon kenne. Mir gings mehr um seine Sololieder.





Mit Altersgruppe hat das wohl eher weniger zu tun, wobei die Generation 30-40+ wohl eher weniger mit Rap in Berührung kommt (gekommen ist). Underground ist wohl eher für Leute interessant, die ein bisschen mehr Anspruch an Musik haben. Und es geht sicherlich nicht um Grinsen beim Wort &#8222;Vagina". Eine Menge Künster, Takti und MC Basstard z.B., um einmal ein paar Namen zu nennen, verstehen einfach was von ihrem Handwerk. Und Musik auf dem Niveau ist für die Masse nichts, wodurch sie im Underground bleiben.

Wer sich mal ernsthaft damit befasst und nicht danz dumm ist, sollte schnell erkennen, was viele Rapper im Untergrund leisten. Viele haben einen genialen Humor, gute Flows, sind eloquent und können mit Sprache spielen. Dabei kommen dann geniale Vergleiche, komplexe Reime/Reimketten, gute Punchlines und Wortspiele raus.


----------



## Ykon (15. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Wer sich mal ernsthaft damit befasst und nicht danz dumm ist, sollte schnell erkennen, was viele Rapper im Untergrund leisten. Viele haben einen genialen Humor, gute Flows, sind eloquent und können mit Sprache spielen. Dabei kommen dann geniale Vergleiche, komplexe Reime/Reimketten, gute Punchlines und Wortspiele raus.



Du sagst das einfach so heraus, aber wieso sind sie bei ihrer "genialen" Arbeit immernoch Underground, wobei sie doch locker Musik für die Masse machen könnten? Wegen der Zensur garantiert nicht. Denkst du wirklich jeder Künstler würde lieber underground bleiben und eine kleine Community haben, an die er Songs verteilt, oder würde er lieber populär werden und Geld in Massen verdienen? Ich denke zweiteres, denn auch er ist nur ein Mensch. Ich denke bei deiner Argumentation kommt zu viel eigene Meinung rüber, die mit nichts belegt werden kann. Etwa ein You-Tube Video, das es nichtmal auf 5 Tausend klicks in einem Jahr schafft? Denkst du nicht auch man könnte Popularität und Erfolg an der Musik messen? Es ist zwar bei einigen Stars wirklich der Fall, dass sie Idioten ohne Talent sind, aber wenn du im gleichen Genre bleibst und dann mal Underground mit Mainstream (Ich hasse diesen Begriff) vergleichst, weißt du was ich meine.

btw wo ist Topic? :>


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (15. Januar 2010)

Ykon schrieb:


> Du sagst das einfach so heraus, aber wieso sind sie bei ihrer "genialen" Arbeit immernoch Underground, wobei sie doch locker Musik für die Masse machen könnten? Wegen der Zensur garantiert nicht. Denkst du wirklich jeder Künstler würde lieber underground bleiben und eine kleine Community haben, an die er Songs verteilt, oder würde er lieber populär werden und Geld in Massen verdienen? Ich denke zweiteres, denn auch er ist nur ein Mensch. Ich denke bei deiner Argumentation kommt zu viel eigene Meinung rüber, die mit nichts belegt werden kann. Etwa ein You-Tube Video, das es nichtmal auf 5 Tausend klicks in einem Jahr schafft? Denkst du nicht auch man könnte Popularität und Erfolg an der Musik messen? Es ist zwar bei einigen Stars wirklich der Fall, dass sie Idioten ohne Talent sind, aber wenn du im gleichen Genre bleibst und dann mal Underground mit Mainstream (Ich hasse diesen Begriff) vergleichst, weißt du was ich meine.
> 
> btw wo ist Topic? :>


Würd mich mal interessieren, was du für Rapper hörst.


Popiulariät hat nunmal mit der Qualität nichts zu tun, höchstens umgekehrt, wobei man das natürlich auch nicht pauschal sagen kann. Und es ist nicht zuviel eigene Meinung drin, und jeder, der Beweise will, muss sich einfach mal mit Taktloss, MC Basstard und Holywood Hank, um mal ein paar zu nennen, beschäftigen. Sicher lockt das Geld, aber manche schaffen es nunmal, underground zu bleiben.


----------



## EspCap (15. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Popiulariät hat nunmal mit der Qualität nichts zu tun, höchstens umgekehrt, wobei man das natürlich auch nicht pauschal sagen kann. Und es ist nicht zuviel eigene Meinung drin, und jeder, der Beweise will, muss sich einfach mal mit Taktloss, MC Basstard und Holywood Hank, um mal ein paar zu nennen, beschäftigen. Sicher lockt das Geld, aber manche schaffen es nunmal, underground zu bleiben.


Andere Theorie : Die Musik von denen wollen einfach zu wenig Leute kaufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ykon (16. Januar 2010)

EspCap schrieb:


> Andere Theorie : Die Musik von denen wollen einfach zu wenig Leute kaufen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Danke.


Wenn ich schon "Leute mit Ansprüchen" in Verbindung mit Underground höre wird mir schlecht. Noch viel schlechter wird mir, wenn das einzige Argument immer aus "ihr müsst euch mit ihm beschäftigen" besteht. Und bevor ich mich komplett übergebe, poste ich einfach nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

